# H.R. 218, "The Law Enforcement Officer's Safety Act"???



## SpringfieldBoy (Dec 10, 2007)

Does H.R. 218, "The Law Enforcement Officer's Safety Act" apply to SSPO's? 

I have been told that SSPO's from a private colleges or university's are ineligible because they do not have a "government" issued ID. Wouldn't the state issued arrest powers/warrant card apply?


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

The following words with disqualify employees of a private institution.

A qualified police officer is:

'qualified law enforcement officer means an employee of a governmental agency'


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

SpringfieldBoy said:


> I have been told that SSPO's from a private colleges or university's are ineligible because they do not have a "government" issued ID. Wouldn't the state issued arrest powers/warrant card apply?


Police for private colleges/universities derive their arrest powers from the government, they are not government employees.


----------



## SpringfieldBoy (Dec 10, 2007)

Understood. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

So, after reading the HR 218 text, is it safe to say that I would be covered by my part-time municipal job?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

5-0 said:


> So, after reading the HR 218 text, is it safe to say that I would be covered by my part-time municipal job?


As long as you're authorized to carry off-duty, I believe you are.


----------

